
What has changed in macOS Mojave 10.14.1? - arm
https://eclecticlight.co/2018/11/01/what-has-changed-in-macos-mojave-10-14-1/
======
arm
“ _If you’re not yet convinced that Apple makes major changes to apps without
any corresponding increase in version number, consider FaceTime. In Mojave
10.14, FaceTime 5.0 had no support for Group FaceTime; in 10.14.1, that
support – one of Mojave’s headline features – is at last introduced, but the
app version number remains unchanged. This calls into question the whole
purpose of version numbers._ ”

